# Specks & Spots



## Buddyc (May 20, 2014)

Good day of wade fishing down in Rockport. Bass Assassins were on the menu today and the trout and redfish responded very well. Caught a couple 4 lb trout as well as some solid redfish. Call or text anytime to get in on the action!!

Reel Assassin Fishing Guide Service
(361) 362-8198


----------



## ccoker (Mar 26, 2018)

size and color?
Went a few weeks ago to Estes flats with an old neighor buddy from when we lived in City by the Sea.. 6" Chartruse Pepper Neon with a 1/16 oz jig head is his weapon of choice year round


----------



## Buddyc (May 20, 2014)

I'm really not big on certain colors as much as shades. You have a light, natural, and dark. But that day I was throwing bone diamond on a 16th oz head if I'm not mistaking


----------

